# Mid-Model Year Cruze Changes



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Mid-Model Year Cruze Changes


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I saw this article also. There is a dealer in this area that is listing those Mid-Model-Year cars separately in the inventory. No description as to what the difference is, just that they are MMY cars.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Wow, wasn't aware of this! Is there a reason why this change was made? Doesn't sound right as to why they would take these important notifications/info away from the driver?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Just went out a checked my Cruze doesn't have those features. my Cruze was born on April 9, 2012


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Wow, wasn't aware of this! Is there a reason why this change was made? Doesn't sound right as to why they would take these important notifications/info away from the driver?


Maybe it corrects the random trunk opening?




Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GM is dumbing down the Cruze. I would definitely call GM and complain if I found out my Cruze doesn't have these features after I had it repaired. They are documented in the owner's manual.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow, that's dumb. I must've JUST made the cut lol, mine was born March 14! I do have the DRL and ECT(assuming REP too).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I remember reading on here that the tire pressure monitor reset procedure also doesn't work as indicated in the owners manual on some 2012 models either. Wonder if this change has something to do with that?


----------



## socalcruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Don't know the "birth" date for my Cruze, but pretty sure it is a late 2012. I did notice that the DRL light on my Cruze doesn't light. Wasn't worried about it, since I know they're working. Engine coolant temp, don't really care, since it is an analog gauge as well. I've only seen a reduced engine power warning come on once on a GM vehicle, a Chevy 1500 operated by the Marine Corps. Stranded me and a USMC Sargent about a mile into nowhere. Got a good workout try to keep up with him on the hike out. In fairness to Chevy, it was probably all the extraneous electrical equipment hooked up to this truck that caused the problem that day.

I've seen a few non-GM drivers be confused about the DRL light, which is probably why they did away with that.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I for one would love to do away with the DRL indicator. Cruze has way to many warning/indicator lights if you ask me. Have to look in the manual half the time to see what the heck they all mean. 

With the DIC right in the middle of the gauges why not eliminate all the service lights & just have a message & indicator pop up like the low fuel warning or some other error messages I have seen.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

socalcruze said:


> Don't know the "birth" date for my Cruze, but pretty sure it is a late 2012.


Build date was printed on lower right(in think) of your window sticker.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

spacedout said:


> With the DIC right in the middle of the gauges why not eliminate all the service lights & just have a message & indicator pop up like the low fuel warning or some other error messages I have seen.


Yeah, I agree on this. I've noticed when installing the tune, warning lights and messages come on temporarily while the tune is writing. The thing I don't get, is for example, the steering wheel icon will come on for power steering, but the DIC also displays a 'Service Power Steering' message as well. Sure it's convenient, but is 2 indicators for the same issue really necessary? lol


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The DIC display can be changed by the driver. For instance, the warning comes up and you change it back to show your speed. I don that with the low fuel warning. The warning light stays on to nag you. Since both the DIC warning and the warning light come on at the same time, I know what the light stands for.


----------

